# How to Disconnect a Factory Car Alarm



## Kemper100 (Sep 16, 2017)

Is there a way I can permanently disable the factory alarm on my 2003 Ford Explorer? It randomly goes off by itself, . I haven't pinpointed exactly why and would like to just disable the alarm permanently.

There is a door ajar notice that is displayed on in instrument cluster that stays on almost all the time but the alarm only happens randomly and I can shut it off with the key fob but it typically starts the horn honking again right after. There is typically no lights flashing only the horn and will start after the vehicle has sitting for hours.

I assume it may have something to do with the door ajar notice that is on. Do typical auto parts store have a diagnostic tool that will pinpoint which door switch is not working properly.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

It may help to replace the door switch, or at least check the connections, as it appears to be the culprit. Just pulling the fuse on the alarm system will disable more than you want, I am afraid.


----------



## DexterII (Jul 14, 2010)

I agree; sounds like a door switch is the likely culprit, and simply pulling a fuse is probably not going to solve it. As far as chasing which switch is bad, I do not believe that you will find anything at a parts store that will do the trick. Unfortunately, I think it's going to take some patience to track down which one is bad. Understanding that it's sporadic, which makes diagnostics less certtain, I would probably start the thankless task of removing and testing them with a meter, one at a time. Another possibility is the wires that pass through the flexible cable between the pillars and doors. I do not recall hearing anyone having this problem with Fords, but definitely with GM and FCA, the wires breaking from the constant flexing. On the chance this might be the case, you might also want to make sure all of the lock and window buttons and any speakers are working in all of the doors because if not it might be the place you want to start.


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

To disable the system completely you would have to ask someone who knows that system well. Some are in the computer software and can’t be bypassed. I put a modern computerized engine in one of my classic cars. I was advised to get a donor vehicle without an alarm or it wouldn’t run without buying an aftermarket computer and harness. Since my donor was a mid 1990s car, I found one without an alarm.+


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

The factory alarm on my old '98 Mustang used to go off spontaneously in freezing cold weather. I just unplugged the module in the trunk.


----------



## Kemper100 (Sep 16, 2017)

huesmann said:


> The factory alarm on my old '98 Mustang used to go off spontaneously in freezing cold weather. I just unplugged the module in the trunk.


That's what I'd like to do if possible.


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

You need to find the electrical schematic for your car. Google for it online or visit a Ford Explorer forum. With that it should be easy peasy to figure out how to permanently disconnect it.


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

Try unsticking the door switch first, maybe with something like SiliKroil.









03 Explorer XLT 4.0 I need BCM location. I have issues with…


03 Explorer XLT 4.0 I need BCM location. I have issues with alarm going off in the middle of night. Lights on and off - Answered by a verified Ford Mechanic




www.justanswer.com





IDK if the Explorer still works with the thing unplugged, my Mustang did; key fob even still worked to unlock doors.


----------



## Kemper100 (Sep 16, 2017)

huesmann said:


> Try unsticking the door switch first, maybe with something like SiliKroil.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I tried WD40 on the door latches....didn't work. It's starting to happen more frequently now.


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

You could unplug the horn and wire it separately to a button on your dash.


----------



## Kemper100 (Sep 16, 2017)

Old Thomas said:


> You could unplug the horn and wire it separately to a button on your dash.


Yesh! Been thinking of that until I can find out the permanent solution.


----------



## Brainbucket (Mar 30, 2015)

You could unplug the security module that's behind the right rear seat. But check key fob to see if it still works. It may not.


----------



## Kemper100 (Sep 16, 2017)

Brainbucket said:


> You could unplug the security module that's behind the right rear seat. But check key fob to see if it still works. It may not.


Interesting you're the first one that has suggested that because that is all I want really.


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

I did tell you that unplugging the module worked for me on my Mustang...


----------



## Kemper100 (Sep 16, 2017)

huesmann said:


> I did tell you that unplugging the module worked for me on my Mustang...


Sorry about that you are correct!


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

So have you tried it yet?


----------



## Kemper100 (Sep 16, 2017)

huesmann said:


> So have you tried it yet?


I have not I've been working long hours and been busy with other tasks on the weekend and really not too sure where the security module is behind the right rear seat......under the back loading area maybe.


----------

